
India's New National Education Policy Is Inherently Casteist - vijaybritto
https://twitter.com/s3nkul/status/1288833075904831495
======
rpiguy
Nationalism taken too far. Learning regional languages and Sanskrit instead of
English? Having a lingua franca is incredibly advantageous in the global
economy.

